# 6.3 upgrade date - 10/19?



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

I just called and they told me that it looks like my system will be getting the upgrade to 6.3 on October 19th. Do they really have this available on their systems? She said there was no way for her to change that date.


----------



## naijai (Dec 20, 2005)

Umm never knew someone could actually look into tivo server and tell when every receiver will be authorised to get the update


----------



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

yeah, i'd never heard of it, so I was skeptical. Got the message last week but still no upgrade. Hopefully I won't have to wait that long. I called customer retention who transferred me to tech support. They're the ones who told me this after pulling up my account.


----------



## scott blair (Apr 14, 2003)

Probably the date that they are all supposed to be completed by.


----------



## Afergy (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't have a phone line in my home therefore from what I've read I can't get the update. Can anyone tell me if I will have problems with the Tivo if the new software is not installed?


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Afergy said:


> I don't have a phone line in my home therefore from what I've read I can't get the update. Can anyone tell me if I will have problems with the Tivo if the new software is not installed?


You'll have the same problems you have now - basically pathetic response times & no folders. You shouldn't experience any "new problems" for not installing the update.


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

stevecon said:


> You'll have the same problems you have now - basically pathetic response times & no folders. You shouldn't experience any "new problems" for not installing the update.


Might be better option than sound problems. I would rather take my time with setup and have no folders than experience many sound drop outs once something is recorded.

I know that statistics from any online poll are invalid (i.e., far from a random sample); but the 50% claiming sound problems have convinced me to remove the phone line.

Plus, for everyone on this forum reporting a successful download of 6.3a with no problems (most just say they got the upgrade) there are many people complaining about the problems.


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

rcbray said:


> Might be better option than sound problems. I would rather take my time with setup and have no folders than experience many sound drop outs once something is recorded.
> 
> I know that statistics from any online poll are invalid (i.e., far from a random sample); but the 50% claiming sound problems have convinced me to remove the phone line.
> 
> Plus, for everyone on this forum reporting a successful download of 6.3a with no problems (most just say they got the upgrade) there are many people complaining about the problems.


That's because it's human nature to complain about problems, why should people who have no problems say anything?


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

The other big thing is that people come here and post looking for help/advice or to make sure it isn't a problem with only their individual service. No need to do that when things are working well.


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

rcbray said:


> Might be better option than sound problems. I would rather take my time with setup and have no folders than experience many sound drop outs once something is recorded.
> 
> I know that statistics from any online poll are invalid (i.e., far from a random sample); but the 50% claiming sound problems have convinced me to remove the phone line.
> 
> Plus, for everyone on this forum reporting a successful download of 6.3a with no problems (most just say they got the upgrade) there are many people complaining about the problems.


The audio problems are occurring for a large number of people that have not been upgraded yet. I am one of those. The indications so far is that this is not a 6.3 problem.



Afergy said:


> I don't have a phone line in my home therefore from what I've read I can't get the update. Can anyone tell me if I will have problems with the Tivo if the new software is not installed?


Pull your tivo and plug it into a neighbor's phone line. You may get lucky.


----------



## KwikSilvr (Mar 26, 2002)

Afergy said:


> I don't have a phone line in my home therefore from what I've read I can't get the update. Can anyone tell me if I will have problems with the Tivo if the new software is not installed?


The phone line only triggers the install, it's actually downloaded via sat. You can hack your tivo and manually initiate the install -- there's a thread on the underground forum on how to do it.

It's how I got 6.3a installed last week.


----------



## eengert (Feb 11, 2005)

GalenMD said:


> The audio problems are occurring for a large number of people that have not been upgraded yet. I am one of those. The indications so far is that this is not a 6.3 problem.


While I agree with the first sentence completely and the second partially, I don't think we can discount the numerous reports from people who say that they've never had a dropout on 3.1 and within minutes or hours of updating to 6.3 are getting many dropouts.


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

eengert said:



> While I agree with the first sentence completely and the second partially, I don't think we can discount the numerous reports from people who say that they've never had a dropout on 3.1 and within minutes or hours of updating to 6.3 are getting many dropouts.


Yes, but think of this: The audio dropouts have begun at the _same time _as the 6.3 update. So, it is possible that the dropouts may have occured on their units even if they didn't upgrade. Difficult to tell without more information. Another thread just started to try to gather some data, but like most threads here, they tend to get derailed and hard to follow (guilty as charged).


----------



## eengert (Feb 11, 2005)

GalenMD said:


> Yes, but think of this: The audio dropouts have begun at the _same time _as the 6.3 update. So, it is possible that the dropouts may have occured on their units even if they didn't upgrade. Difficult to tell without more information. Another thread just started to try to gather some data, but like most threads here, they tend to get derailed and hard to follow (guilty as charged).


I would buy that theory if everyone who had the problem post-6.3 had the problem on the same day, and on the same day as 3.1 users started having the problem. It could've been a coincidence, but based on what we've seen in the threads, that doesn't seem plausible to me. When you say _same time_ you're talking about a few weeks. That timeframe doesn't lend itself to a theory that it's just a coincidence, IMO.


----------



## DD2000 (Oct 4, 2006)

KwikSilvr said:


> The phone line only triggers the install, it's actually downloaded via sat. You can hack your tivo and manually initiate the install -- there's a thread on the underground forum on how to do it.
> 
> It's how I got 6.3a installed last week.


OK but I don't want 6.3 cause I just bought a hacked drive with the network connection - I haven't even had chance to play with it and DirecTV are trying to overwrite it.

So here is the question - how can I keep my phone line connected without getting the upgrade over my nice new hacked drive ? Hacked for network access.

In case you are wondering - last time I lost the phone line the guide failed to properly update and I lost a load of recordings (after about 6-7 weeks of disconnect).


----------



## jaobrien6 (Oct 24, 2002)

DD2000 said:


> In case you are wondering - last time I lost the phone line the guide failed to properly update and I lost a load of recordings (after about 6-7 weeks of disconnect).


That's weird... I've never had any problems with not making a phone call. On one of my old SD Tivos, I went almost a year without making a phone call, and had no problems... one of my HR10's is at about 100 days with no call right now, no ill effects whatsoever.


----------



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

I was watching studio 60 (OTA in bay area) and it had many audio problems. Video was not bad at all. I just assumed it was a bad signal. Nothing lengthy, there would be no audio for 1-2 seconds then audio would return. This must have happened about 30 times. Very annoying. I'm still on 3.1.5f.


----------



## redfiver (Apr 17, 2006)

g-man said:


> I was watching studio 60 (OTA in bay area) and it had many audio problems. Video was not bad at all. I just assumed it was a bad signal. Nothing lengthy, there would be no audio for 1-2 seconds then audio would return. This must have happened about 30 times. Very annoying. I'm still on 3.1.5f.


This was a problem with Channel 11. There was pixelation as well. I saw problems on a TV hooked up directly to OTA. Once I saw it there, I knew it wasn't the tivo, just the broadcast from NBC. Yes, it was annoying.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

sdchrgrboy said:


> That's because it's human nature to complain about problems, why should people who have no problems say anything?


Considering there aren't that many complaints even in this forum about noise dropouts with 6.3a, I'd be amazed if it's a big deal at all. I do hope they fix it for those people though, but I still want my 6.3a!


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

GalenMD said:


> The audio problems are occurring for a large number of people that have not been upgraded yet. I am one of those. The indications so far is that this is not a 6.3 problem.


I still have 3.1, and I am getting audio issues, but they are not the same as what is being reported by 6.3(a) users. I think there are 2 issues here, and they are all falling under the general 'Audio Dropouts' title.

It seems that 6.3(a) people are getting 8-10 second dropouts, followed by video pixelation for a second, and then back to normal. Rewinding and going back through the same area yields the same results. This is only occuring on OTA channels.

The issues with 3.1 are not OTA, but HD Sat channels. They are much shorter, and dont always have the video issues to follow.


----------



## ragedogg69 (Aug 12, 2003)

GalenMD said:


> Pull your tivo and plug it into a neighbor's phone line. You may get lucky.


im in the same situation, when i moved i kept my living address the same and only changed my billing address. I always assumed D* could tell when your tivo is calling on a phone line not on your account.

my second question is how do i convince my neighbor to let me stretch 50 feet of phone cord over to their house because i only have a cell phone. LOL.


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

GalenMD said:


> The audio problems are occurring for a large number of people that have not been upgraded yet. I am one of those. The indications so far is that this is not a 6.3 problem.


Sure, some 3.1f users have problems. Lots don't (including me). Many posters have advised that they had no problems before 6.3 but do after upgrade. They are moaning about the fact that they didn't pull the phone line. So I'm still of the opinion that it doesn't currently make sense to risk a lot (system becoming worth little to me if it has sound dropouts) for the possibility of gaining a little (faster & folders). It's a personal decision for each of us.


----------

